# Sony HDTV



## MrDad0330

I currently have an Olevia 32" HDTV in my living room and I finally am ready to buy my dream machine in the family room where i have home theator. I am looking at the Sony 46" LCD, XBR4. Does anyone have any commentes on this set? 
I purchased a Sony AV Receiver last year in preparation for this Sony TV. It is the ES5200. HDMI outputs and all the bells and whistles. I am planning on also purchasing the Sony BDP-S330 Bluray DVD player. All the comments Ive heard is to not run my HDMI cables to my AV receiver then out to my TV but instead to run only my optical outputs from my "D" HR and Blu ray player to the AV receiver for 5.1 sound only. Run my HDMI outputs from the DVD and HR to the TV. Sound about right?


----------



## davring

I don't think you can go wrong with that set, I'm a little partial I run HDMI direct to my TV and audio separate to my receiver. I'm happy with that set up. Try others, you may find easier or better ways with all your choices. Enjoy.


----------



## MrDad0330

Thanks for your input. Is your Sony the 60hz or 120hz set. I never saw the 120hz in action. Just curious..


----------



## davring

MrDad0330 said:


> Thanks for your input. Is your Sony the 60hz or 120hz set. I never saw the 120hz in action. Just curious..


60hz. I have seen both and I personally can't see much of a difference. My sister just bought the 52 inch Sony 120hz, I think the "W" series, absolutely great picture. The 120hz sets will give you more choices for viewing some upcoming 1080P broadcasts. The 120hz sets became available the year after I bought my set.


----------



## Richard King

Moved to a wider audience. You might also want to check out AVSForum.com


----------



## veryoldschool

XBR2 owner and while I love it, I hate Sony [again] because of their lack of 1080p support for 1080p/24. They never listed mine as NOT supporting it and won't work on an update to support mine.  
Even the XBR4 is having issues with the 1080p/24 DOD under test currently from DirecTV.


----------



## Nick

Never was a Sony fanboy -- nothing specific, just a decade or so of observing Sony trying to
control the world, plus a series of notable product/marketing failures, plus a fairly constant
stream of negative anecdotes and opinions from various people along the way.


----------



## ironwood

Sony is number 1 brand. Latest Samsung models are great too. You cant go wrong with Sony if you like design. Quality is great and great performance in a long term.


----------



## bidger

ironwood said:


> Sony is number 1 brand.


SONY is #2, Samsung is #1 in North America. Check the first sentence in the third paragraph of this article.


----------



## bidger

Nick said:


> Never was a Sony fanboy -- nothing specific, just a decade or so of observing Sony trying to
> control the world, plus a series of notable product/marketing failures, plus a fairly constant
> stream of negative anecdotes and opinions from a various people along the way.


Certainly not unjustified for feeling that way. When SONY does things right, they can be very impressive. When they fail, it's on an equally grand scale.


----------



## Phil T

I have a 52"XBR4 since March and love it! No issues at all.


----------



## ironwood

bidger said:


> SONY is #2, Samsung is #1 in North America. Check the first sentence in the third paragraph of this article.


I am talking about quality not market share. I am actually surprised Sony is No 2 in number of TVs sold considering their price is 30-100% higher than every other brand.


----------



## kikkenit2

MrDad0330 said:


> I currently have an Olevia 32" HDTV in my living room and I finally am ready to buy my dream machine in the family room where i have home theator. I am looking at the Sony 46" LCD, XBR4. Does anyone have any commentes on this set?
> I purchased a Sony AV Receiver last year in preparation for this Sony TV. It is the ES5200. HDMI outputs and all the bells and whistles. I am planning on also purchasing the Sony BDP-S330 Bluray DVD player. All the comments Ive heard is to not run my HDMI cables to my AV receiver then out to my TV but instead to run only my optical outputs from my "D" HR and Blu ray player to the AV receiver for 5.1 sound only. Run my HDMI outputs from the DVD and HR to the TV. Sound about right?


I recommend that you try using the audio receiver for video switching. HDMI is a digital signal and shouldn't degrade any passing thru the ES5200. Analog video is a different story. Then you can put that TV remote away.


----------



## Christopher Gould

also if u go straight to the tv with the video you will have to change the input on the tv then change the input on the receiver to get the correct sound, when u change devices.

if you go through the receiver with your video you only have to change the input once


----------



## elaclair

kikkenit2 said:


> I recommend that you try using the audio receiver for video switching. HDMI is a digital signal and shouldn't degrade any passing thru the ES5200. Analog video is a different story. Then you can put that TV remote away.


Not sure about the Sony, but I know most players will only output the advanced audio codecs through the HDMI connection...so another reason to connect direct to your receiver then out to the monitor.


----------



## dennisj00

I've had the 46 XBR4 for almost a year and never regretted it. Actually went to the store planning on something much cheaper and ended up spending almost three times what I'd planned.

But seeing that set on Blu-ray convinced me. And when I got it home, don't have blu-ray, but the first weekend of NFL on DirecTV -- I sold my season tickets!

Friends still don't believe the picture quality.


----------



## MrDad0330

Dennis, how long ago did you purchase your XBR4? I am looking at that set and also the Samsung LN46A750 series 7. The Samsung is $150 less at CC. Thats not enough to sway me to it. Some of the above comments have me hedging though. On the CC site, the Samsung has higher ratings.
Some of you have commented on issues with 1080P/24 on DOD with "D" with the Sony. I probably cant go wrong with either. My buy date is in about 2 weeks so I have a little time to make up my mind. I never thought Id consider anything but a SONY but some comments here are making me wonder... 
Most comments here are telling me to run my HDMI from my new D receiver (which will be a HR22 and my soon to be blu ray DVD) to my Sony ES5200 and back to my new TV. I agree with your logic, my only reservation to doing it that way is IF i just want to listen to news or a ball game and dont really want my SONY AV reciever on, I can just watch and listen to my TV with it on only. In that set up, everthing comes directly from my HR22 to my TV thru the HDMI cable. If i wish to listen to my HR22 thru my home theator, i simply turn on my AV receiver with will see only the optical output and turn the sound on my TV down to zero.
If i want to watch a Blu Ray disc, I would have to switch the function on my TV to pick up the HDMI input from the DVD, again turn down the sound on the TV to zero and listen to the 5.1 sound from the Sony AV receiver. Does that make sense or and I lost? Again, I would do this so I could see and listen to my TV only at times I dont need my home theater. 
That is the method to my madness.... But, i am really up in the air on the TV...Sony XBR4 vs Samsung series 7


----------



## spartanstew

1. Yes, that's a nice TV (XBR4).
2. In order to get lossless audio, you'll have to connect your BD player to the Sony receiver via HDMI. Optical will only give you DD (or DTS).
3. That particular receiver does not decode DTS-MA (it's missing a bell and whistle).
4. Did you mean the BDP-S350? The 350 also does not decode DTS-MA, so with that combination of AVR/BD, you'll never be able to take advantage of discs that have that sound format.
5. You don't ever need to use your TV's speakers. Just use your 880 to automatically turn on all of your equipment and you'll never have to worry about it. The other option is BD player - HDMI - AVR - HDMI - TV / DVR - optical (since D* doesn't have lossless sound anyway) - AVR & DVR - HDMI - TV. Not quite as simple, but your 880 should be able to handle it seamlessly.
6. Is it a family room or a home theater? They're not the same thing. If you really want any semblance of a home theater, you'll need to go much larger than a 42" display. To get the full benefit of 1080p from a 42" display, you have to be sitting 6' or closer (and 7.5' or closer to see any benefit). So, if you're set on a 42" display and you're sitting more than 8' from the screen, you might as well get a 720p set and save some money as you won't be able to tell the difference in resolution anyway.


----------



## MrDad0330

Sparton, 
Thanks for the input. I will be getting a 46" for my family room. My farthest couch is 11.5 ft. From what I see, that is in the range for a 46". I do agree, if your not close enough or dont have a large enough screen, you lose so much of the HD picture. I will normally sit at about 6ft and in the recliner (haha) about 9ft.
Do you think I need to upsize to a 52"?
Also, being i have a Sony DA5200ES AVR, I guess I will never get DTS-MA so I am SOL. Also, I thought optical sound was superior to HDMI so I always thought optical from my HR22 or my blue ray would provide me better audio. Any yes, I am looking at the Sony BDP-350. Should I consider another unit? But again, if my Sony DS5200ES can't see/hear DTS-MA, is it important. 
When you say "lossless audio" vs DD or DTS, what do you mean. I appreciate your comments. I am far from understanding this all. I also was considering all Sony components so I could take advantage of the Bravia Sync BUT, with my 880, that probably isnt even a consideration. I take it you lean more to Sony vs Samsung? 
Hey, thanks is advance for sharing your expertise....


----------



## spartanstew

MrDad0330 said:


> Sparton,
> Thanks for the input. I will be getting a 46" for my family room. My farthest couch is 11.5 ft. From what I see, that is in the range for a 46". I do agree, if your not close enough or dont have a large enough screen, you lose so much of the HD picture. I will normally sit at about 6ft and in the recliner (haha) about 9ft.
> Do you think I need to upsize to a 52"?
> Also, being i have a Sony DA5200ES AVR, I guess I will never get DTS-MA so I am SOL. Also, I thought optical sound was superior to HDMI so I always thought optical from my HR22 or my blue ray would provide me better audio. Any yes, I am looking at the Sony BDP-350. Should I consider another unit? But again, if my Sony DS5200ES can't see/hear DTS-MA, is it important.
> When you say "lossless audio" vs DD or DTS, what do you mean. I appreciate your comments. I am far from understanding this all. I also was considering all Sony components so I could take advantage of the Bravia Sync BUT, wimy 880, that probably isnt even a consideration. I take it you lean more to Sony vs Samsung?
> Hey, thanks is advance for sharing your expertise....


Here's a graph that will show you distances. As you can see, if you're sitting 9' away, in order to fully get the benefit of 1080p, you'll need a 65" set or bigger. A 52" set from that distance will just begin to get the benefit of 1080p, so I certainly wouldn't go any smaller than that.










Lossless audio is one of the main features of Blu Ray. Not only is the picture better, but the sound is as well. There's two main variations of lossless audio: True HD and DTS HD. Most BD discs have one or the other (as well as the standard DD and DTS). In order to take advantage of Blu Ray to the fullest, you'll want to be able to get all the "lossless" sound formats. Since your AVR will not decode DTS-MA, you need a blu ray player that will. The following chart will show you which ones will do that. The Sony 350 only bitstreams DTS-MA, which means you'll only get that sound if your AVR will decode it. Since your AVR doesnt decode that format, you'll need a Blu Ray player that will decode it. That would include any BD player in the following chart with Green underneath the DTS-HD column:










If I were you, I'd wait for the Sony S550 which decodes all the formats and you should be good to to. HDMI is the only avenue capable of the best audio. Optical is fine from the DVR to the AVR, because D* (or anyone else) can't provide lossless audio anyway. When it comes to Blu Ray, however, you have to go HDMI.


----------



## Grentz

I love my Samsung LCD. Was one of the best looking ones in 3 or 4 stores I went to (which I know is not always a good judge as store lighting/video feeds/etc. can be pretty bad, but at multiple locations it looked best).

Keep in mind Sony does not make there own stuff, they get panels from different guys like Samsung, LG, etc and contract out the manufacture/assembly. A lot of Sony's more expensive sets are in fact Samsung panels.

Now the tuners and stuff vary as well, as do features so I am not saying anything negative. I just find that many times the Sony's are a bit overpriced because they are "Sony" while in fact there is not that big of a difference, Sharp has been increasingly bad at this pricing game with their LCDs which frankly are slipping quite a bit with recent models compared to other brands and models out there (like the recent banding issues that plagued many Sharp models).


----------



## MrDad0330

OK Earl, now you have me convinced. 52" here we go. Thanks for the sound advice. Also, I will wait for the Sony, S550. It should be out soon. 

Grentz, thanks for you input... a am now leaning more the Samsung way now that Earl has me spending more money on both my TV AND Blu ray player... 

I really appreciate all your advice....


----------



## kikkenit2

Almost all the top rated lcd tvs at cnet.com are samsung so that is what I just bought. Consider getting the 650 model instead of the 750. It appears to be the exact same screen specs and has a 2" narrower width on the bezel for $200 less. I prefer narrow around the edges and the sony's have been kind of fat. Go for the 1080P because you don't want 1080i downressed to 720 lines. 

Lossless audio is uncompressed. All other digital audio is compressed and slightly less quality although cheap speakers will hide the difference. You probably should have got a Onkyo or Denon stereo but too late for that. Earl is being quoted but is long gone. I think his first name is Stewart but he has proven to be well schooled on home theater. I think he has spent more time at avsforum.com than me.

HD-DVD was quicker to offer the mature and advanced features than Blue-Ray but invalid issue at this point. Based on that chart the Panasonic model 50 is the only model close to the Sony 550 and costs more too. I was hoping Oppo would come out with a BD player but that Sony 550 looks tempting.


----------



## MrDad0330

Kik and everyone:
I do appreciate all the comments from all. I am forking out some cash here and I want to get the best HDTV viewing experience. I never thought I would sway away from Sony but I am hearing too many good things about Samsung. 
I bought my Sony AVR in March 07 in anticipation of my super dooper 46" Sony but the budget just never got to the point I could afford it. I easily could have purchased a DLP or an el-cheapo model but I stayed commited to getting the best within reason. Back then, I didnt have all your help or I wouldnt have purchased the receiver I did but thats history.
My viewing range in my family room (from eyeball to TV) is 6ft (where I am mostly) to 11.5ft at the farthest point. I thought 46" was plenty but I guess 52 would be the wiser choice. (Thanks to Spartan's great charts)
I am definately now going Samsung 52". At CC the price of the 650 is $2450 and the 750 is $2550. I was thinking the 750 was the newer model and possibly more advanced. If there is no difference then cosmedic, then why not save $100. 
I am also going to spend more and get the Sony BDP-550 at $599 online at OneStop in NY. They have it in stock. 
I still think I am going to wire both my HR22 (which I will get at BB) and Sony BluRay via HDMI direct to my TV.
Optical from the HR and DVD to my Sony AVR. I basically wish to do this so I dont have to run my AVR when I just want to watch the news or other programs where the TV speakers do just fine. 
I am probably less than a week on pulling the trigger on all this and I am glad I have received so much helpful info from you guys. Thanks again.


----------



## bidger

kikkenit2 said:


> Almost all the top rated lcd tvs at cnet.com are samsung so that is what I just bought. Consider getting the 650 model instead of the 750. It appears to be the exact same screen specs and has a 2" narrower width on the bezel for $200 less.


The 750 has 1 GB of Flash content, games, recipes, excercise, slide shows, etc., that the 650 doesn't. Not enough to sway me towards the 750, but for some it might.


kikkenit2 said:


> I prefer narrow around the edges and the sony's have been kind of fat.


Then check out the Z4100 series. _Very_ thin bezel.


----------



## wmj5

what is pdp tv?


----------



## Cholly

wmj5 said:


> what is pdp tv?


Plasma Display Panel -- Sony, amongst others, is leaving the Plasma market, devoting their flat panel product line to next generation LCD and LCOS.


----------



## spartanstew

MrDad0330 said:


> I am also going to spend more and get the Sony BDP-550 at $599 online at OneStop in NY. They have it in stock.


Are you sure that's not the 500? The 550 hasn't been released yet.


----------



## MrDad0330

Spartan,
My mistake, what I saw at One Call was the 500. I think I will take your advice and wait for the BDP-550 to be released. Shouldnt be that long I hope.


----------



## MrDad0330

Spartan,
Just a point of clarification, when the Sony BDP-550 is released and I get it, are you saying to realize the best sound, i would be better to run HDMI to my Sony 5200ES AVR vs. an optical cable?
Why the heck am I up so late? I did the CE tonight and Im wide awake..but it all went very well.


----------



## kikkenit2

MrDad0330 said:


> Spartan, Just a point of clarification, when the Sony BDP-550 is released and I get it, are you saying to realize the best sound, i would be better to run HDMI to my Sony 5200ES AVR vs. an optical cable?


He is ignoring you so I will fill in. Yes. Yes. Yes. HDMI all the way. From all players to the AVR and from the AVR to the tv. Why? Because toslink optical and coaxial digital audio don't pass the new highest quality uncompressed sound and more importantly component video (red, blue, green) will soon be downressed to 480 due to copyright protection and it creates a digital to analog to digital video signal path. Keep the video signal path digital all the way to the tv. That's as basic as I can explain it. Hope that helps.


----------



## spartanstew

MrDad0330 said:


> Spartan,
> Just a point of clarification, when the Sony BDP-550 is released and I get it, are you saying to realize the best sound, i would be better to run HDMI to my Sony 5200ES AVR vs. an optical cable?


Correct. You must use HDMI to obtain lossless audio.


----------



## kenlani

kikkenit2 said:


> more importantly component video (red, blue, green) will soon be downressed to 480 due to copyright protection and it creates a digital to analog to digital video signal path.


What? When?? Does this mean that those without HDMI that use Component video will lose HD? I use component because I was once told that with smaller size sets (my 34" sony) the Pic Quality difference is negligible using either HDMI or Component

Also I'm flabbergasted because I thought optical audio to the receiver/amp was only way to get the most of Directv audio (which hasnt been impressive)


----------



## davring

kenlani said:


> What? When?? Does this mean that those without HDMI that use Component video will lose HD? I use component because I was once told that with smaller size sets (my 34" sony) the Pic Quality difference is negligible using either HDMI or Component
> 
> Also I'm flabbergasted because I thought optical audio to the receiver/amp was only way to get the most of Directv audio (which hasnt been impressive)


This isn't going to happen any time soon, if ever.


----------



## MrDad0330

KIK...(and others)
Thanks for all your geat help. Ok..its HDMI all the way then. I kinda did want to run my HDMI only to my TV so I could just watch it with sound for news and some sports without involving my AVR but I only think the HR22 has one HDMI out so i will have to go to the receiver and run it all the time.. I wanted to avoid that if possible.


----------



## bluemoon737

MrDad0330 said:


> Dennis, how long ago did you purchase your XBR4? I am looking at that set and also the Samsung LN46A750 series 7. The Samsung is $150 less at CC. Thats not enough to sway me to it. Some of the above comments have me hedging though. On the CC site, the Samsung has higher ratings.
> Some of you have commented on issues with 1080P/24 on DOD with "D" with the Sony. I probably cant go wrong with either. My buy date is in about 2 weeks so I have a little time to make up my mind. I never thought Id consider anything but a SONY but some comments here are making me wonder...
> Most comments here are telling me to run my HDMI from my new D receiver (which will be a HR22 and my soon to be blu ray DVD) to my Sony ES5200 and back to my new TV. I agree with your logic, my only reservation to doing it that way is IF i just want to listen to news or a ball game and dont really want my SONY AV reciever on, I can just watch and listen to my TV with it on only. In that set up, everthing comes directly from my HR22 to my TV thru the HDMI cable. If i wish to listen to my HR22 thru my home theator, i simply turn on my AV receiver with will see only the optical output and turn the sound on my TV down to zero.
> If i want to watch a Blu Ray disc, I would have to switch the function on my TV to pick up the HDMI input from the DVD, again turn down the sound on the TV to zero and listen to the 5.1 sound from the Sony AV receiver. Does that make sense or and I lost? Again, I would do this so I could see and listen to my TV only at times I dont need my home theater.
> That is the method to my madness.... But, i am really up in the air on the TV...Sony XBR4 vs Samsung series 7


The XBR4 as well as the A3000 (which I have) is fully capable of receiving and processing a 1080/24P signal as shown by me watching numerous Blu-Rays in the format via a Panasonic BD-30 which isn't "capable" of forcing 24P. The issues are likely on DirecTV's end and I have no doubt they will figure it out. I haven't been home to test with my A3000 (still out of area until later this year), but I'm surprised by the reports of 24P failures with DirecTV and the A3000 here...again, based on my own experience with that set.


----------



## spartanstew

MrDad0330 said:


> KIK...(and others)
> Thanks for all your geat help. Ok..its HDMI all the way then. I kinda did want to run my HDMI only to my TV so I could just watch it with sound for news and some sports without involving my AVR but I only think the HR22 has one HDMI out so i will have to go to the receiver and run it all the time.. I wanted to avoid that if possible.


You can run optical from the HR22 to the AVR (or to the TV). HMDI for audio is only important from the Blu Ray player as that is what can decode and send lossless audio. The HR22 can't do that anyway, so HDMI isn't necessary.

Connect HR22 to the TV via HDMI. Connect HR22 to the AVR via optical.
Connect Blu Ray player to the AVR via HDMI. Connect AVR to TV via HMDI.


----------



## spartanstew

kenlani said:


> Does this mean that those without HDMI that use Component video will lose HD?


It's possible.



kenlani said:


> I use component because I was once told that with smaller size sets (my 34" sony) the Pic Quality difference is negligible using either HDMI or Component


The pic quality difference is negligible no matter what the display size. I have a 126" display and can't tell the difference between component and HDMI on most sources.



kenlani said:


> Also I'm flabbergasted because I thought optical audio to the receiver/amp was only way to get the most of Directv audio (which hasnt been impressive)


Using optical and/or HDMI are two of the ways to get the most out of Directv audio. However, we were not talking about Directv audio. We were talking about lossless audio that is available on most blu ray discs. For that, you have to use HDMI.


----------



## MrDad0330

I feel i own you guys tuition payment. I am learning so much and am able to make the right decisions on what to buy and how to set this up to have a really nice system. BTW, I was at CC yesterday and looked at the Samsung 52" 650 and 750 series and the Sony XBR4. To be honest, they all looked really bad on non HD commercials and good but not great on the HD feeds. I have to believe that this CC store just has bad video feeds to its HDTV's. The manager should be shot. If i knew nothing about HDTV, and looked at those sets, I would have walked away thinking..."Whats so great about HDTV" 
Also, I will wait for the BDP-550 to come out. It seems to be the one to buy. So maybe new TV later this week but no Blu-ray for now. I even changed my NetFlix to Blu-ray...lol..
Spartan, thanks for the hook up advice...sounds perfect. This way I can watch TV when sound isnt important and keep my Sony AVR off. 
I wish i was part of DBS in March 2007 or I wouldnt have purchased the Sony 5200ES but for the most part, it is a nice AVR. Oh well....


----------



## MrDad0330

I purchased my new Samsung 52" Series 6 LCD from CC and my HR22-100 at BB this past Tuesday. My set up took less than an hour including ativation by "D" THANK YOU ALL for your suggestions, especially Spartanstew for all you great advice. Yes, I will admit when i put it on its stand, I thought 52" was too large, but not now... Thanks Spartan for suggesting I move up to that size. Also Grentz and Kikknet and many others. The Samsung picture is beyond description! As good as I have ever seen! I would suggest this unit to anyone.
 My HR22 has worked without a hitch and I even did a CE on it last night (0x279) Flawless download. My HR22 recognized it as 1080P capable in the 24, 30 and 60 range. I am downloading The Bank Robbery test movie from "D" as I write this but have taken a peak at the first 10 minutes. My Samsung recognizes the signal as 1080P/24. The picture is breathtaking, absolutely perfect! Lip sync is just a tiny bit off. 
Now I wait for the Sony Blu-ray BDP-S550 to become available. Does anyone have any thoughts on the Panasonic DMP-BD50? Or, should I just hang in there for the Sony?


----------



## pfueri

MrDad0330 said:


> I currently have an Olevia 32" HDTV in my living room and I finally am ready to buy my dream machine in the family room where i have home theator. I am looking at the Sony 46" LCD, XBR4. Does anyone have any commentes on this set?
> I purchased a Sony AV Receiver last year in preparation for this Sony TV. It is the ES5200. HDMI outputs and all the bells and whistles. I am planning on also purchasing the Sony BDP-S330 Bluray DVD player. All the comments Ive heard is to not run my HDMI cables to my AV receiver then out to my TV but instead to run only my optical outputs from my "D" HR and Blu ray player to the AV receiver for 5.1 sound only. Run my HDMI outputs from the DVD and HR to the TV. Sound about right?


Sony has newer than xbr4 I have seen xbr7,8 .I have a Sony xbr2 sxrd 60 and it wont play 1080p/24 and I have read other people on this board that are having problems watching 1080p/24 with xbr4 Sony's.If you want the latest make sure it says it is 1080p/24 playback .


----------



## spartanstew

Glad you're happy with the set-up Dad, enjoy it.



MrDad0330 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Panasonic DMP-BD50? Or, should I just hang in there for the Sony?


I know someone that's having a shoot out over the next couple of days on the Panasonic BD50, Samsung's 1500, Sony's S350, Sony's PS3 and Pioneer 51FD.

I can give you some more feedback in a few days (shoot me a PM, if I forget). However, at this point (things change a lot), if I wanted to buy blu ray today, I'd get the Pionner 51FD. It doesn't decode DTS-MA currently either, but will eventually with a firmware update. It's recently been announced that the Sony 550 will need a firmware update to decode DTS-MA, as well. I have read reports from several well respected AV guys, that the 51FD delivers the best PQ of any available player. It's about $100 more than the Sony 350, but about the same price as the 550 will be.

Since I currenty have a PS3 and don't NEED a Blu Ray player, I'm going to wait a bit, but if I needed one now, I'd get the Pioneer.


----------

